# Score



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

I also belong to our sister site HomeBrewTalk. Here I found a group from my area making a "bulk buy" (1 pallet, 42 sacks or 2200#'s) of grains and hops. I got in kinda late but was able to score 2 - 25KG (55#ea) of 2 row for $55 for BOTH!
Guess whats in my future?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

Horses or hillbillies? LOL


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

What R U doing up so early??


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

Hormones are going wild. I am starting to feel like I GOT a couple of superstars in My belly!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

Boy, scoring has a whole new meaning as you get older!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

Talking to Tom, me or the both of us? LOL


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

HEY ! 
I admit i AM old. Just means I have EXPERIENCE... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Hormones are going wild. I am starting to feel like I GOT a couple of superstars in My belly!! LOL



If you paid them, they wouldn't moan


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like all grain for you.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice score Tom! So whats on the itinerary?


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2010)

Next will be 10 gallons of a German brew.


----------



## valdelocc (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a great deal!! I wish I could find some locals brewers to do a similar purchase. now you need to start growing your own hops.


----------



## drizztkun (Apr 9, 2010)

mmm Oktoberfest


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 9, 2010)

oh the german brew will be great!!! envious!


----------

